# M/M NSFW RP?



## TailsandScales (May 7, 2017)

I'm 110% new here and don't have telegram or discord like basically everyone else does, but I do have Kik and an email! And I'm looking for (preferably a dom/top) to do a longterm, m/m RP with plot but also some NSFW fun! I'm looking for literate & creative partners! 

If you're not up for NSFW stuff then I LOVE sci-fi stuff and have been looking for someone to do a 'space exploration' RP with me. (If you still want NSFW + sci-fi that's AWESOME)


----------



## Windwolf55x5 (May 8, 2017)

I would love to RP with you. I love sci-fi and have plenty of dom/top characters. Many of which I have in a sci-fi world of my own. I'm kind of new to RP and have never done a NSFW RP, but don't worry I can write.


----------



## TailsandScales (May 8, 2017)

Windwolf55x5 said:


> I would love to RP with you. I love sci-fi and have plenty of dom/top characters. Many of which I have in a sci-fi world of my own. I'm kind of new to RP and have never done a NSFW RP, but don't worry I can write.


Oh that's AWESOME!!! Does Kik work for you??


----------



## Windwolf55x5 (May 8, 2017)

TailsandScales said:


> Oh that's AWESOME!!! Does Kik work for you??


That works, I just made a account. I used the same username name that I have here.


----------



## Jack Belinski (May 9, 2017)

Awe damn, I can't believe I missed the fun, oh well, you two have fun.


----------



## TailsandScales (May 9, 2017)

Jack Belinski said:


> Awe damn, I can't believe I missed the fun, oh well, you two have fun.


No way, m8, I'm still up to RP! Just Kik me @ scaliesandtailies


----------



## Windwolf55x5 (May 9, 2017)

i'm not really sure how to work kik, do I just start a group, or do I join one you made?


----------



## TailsandScales (May 9, 2017)

Well either of us can make a group but I did message you and you can just directly talk to me from there- I'll be in a section that says 'new chats'


----------



## Windwolf55x5 (May 10, 2017)

TailsandScales said:


> Well either of us can make a group but I did message you and you can just directly talk to me from there- I'll be in a section that says 'new chats'


 
Hm, I didn't get a message from you for some reason. I don't know if I'm just not using it right or something. All it shows is a message from the kik team.

Mabey I'll try messaging you.


----------

